# Post-coital cleanup



## calamityjim (Jul 18, 2014)

Feel free to delete this post if it's deemed inappropriate.

Since sex is one of those topics not often discussed in public, I've always been kinda curious about everyone's solutions to the mess.

Maybe others don't share our problem, but our mess tends to almost spew out as soon as the "plug is removed." 

In missionary or doggy, she grabs some tissue to perform an Indiana-Jones-style idol replacement to minimize the mess. When she's on top, she'll let it drip on me a little first, which is really hot to watch, and I don't mind the mess. But regardless, the last step is always her running to the bathroom to finish cleanup over the toilet.

But I've heard others that do nothing (does it just stay inside?) or just let it drip out on the sheets and wash them the next day (but what about the mattress?) or do it on a towel. And some men who change positions to do their own "cleanup." Which... it's something that seems interesting, but I've never had the balls to try it. But we ask our wives to stomach it, why not us? 

So... like I said, just curious as to how everyone handles the inevitable mess.


----------



## Q tip (Apr 15, 2014)

Don't stop until morning, then run for the shower. Lol


----------



## TheCuriousWife (Jan 28, 2013)

If he is just getting a hand job, I "catch" it on myself, and then use tissues to clean up.

If PIV is involved things get pretty messy. I am pretty moist, and also we use lots of lube. There is no way a tissue would cut it. lol. We ALWAYS have sex on a towel. I do the "Indiana-Jones-style idol replacement" with the towel after we are done. I wipe him off, then I usually waddle to the bathroom with it between my legs to prevent dripping on the floor. (Our bathroom is on the complete other side of the house.)


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

I have several techniques depending on how recently I changed the sheets! And I've noticed that the amount of "leavings" is not always consistent.

Sometimes I simply place both hands covering my lady parts, then my husband helps me up so I can dash to the bathroom to clear the deck.

Sometimes I simply lay there in contented bliss for a while, allowing much to drip out onto the sheets. I then use a baby wipe to clean off the sheets and a red towel to cover the wet spot.

Sometimes I let it all dip on my husband, roll over and go to sleep leaving him to clean up. But this is very infrequent.

This very issue is one of the things I liked about using condoms. I get to roll over and sleep, no wet spot, no mess in me... He simply has to remove the spent condom, wrap it in tissue and toss it in the trash can. Ah the good old days...


----------



## MissScarlett (May 22, 2013)

I don't feel the need to clean up. I put my pajamas back on and go to sleep. Then I wash my pajamas.

Unless we are talking daytime. In that case I clean up and get dressed but just by walking to the restroom. No running or waddling or anything.


----------



## Trader1 (Oct 27, 2013)

I think he's wanting you guys to encourage him to go down on her after he's made his "deposit".

So, go ahead and report back.


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

Trader1 said:


> I think he's wanting you guys to encourage him to go down on her after he's made his "deposit".
> 
> So, go ahead and report back.


Need a barfing icon.


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

Trader1 said:


> I think he's wanting you guys to encourage him to go down on her after he's made his "deposit".
> 
> So, go ahead and report back.


Well, if that's the case, no big deal. Just do it.


----------



## allwillbewell (Dec 13, 2012)

As my H pulls out, I simply place my fingers tight against "the golden gate" and lay there as long as we want, then walk to the toilet to "drain". Many women know that its a good idea to empty your bladder at this point as a way of clearing the urethra from any bacteria that may lurking.

Years ago we read Shogun or was it Taipei(?) by James Clavell where the courtesan then returns with a warm wet towel to gently cleanse her partner. I like doing that for H after I have cleansed myself and rinsed it out. No mess, no fuss and a lovely way to finish the lovemaking.


----------



## calamityjim (Jul 18, 2014)

Trader1 said:


> I think he's wanting you guys to encourage him to go down on her after he's made his "deposit".
> 
> So, go ahead and report back.


Well... actually I'm not. But like I said, I'm curious if anyone else has/does.

As for the barfing icon, I'm rather surprised there isn't one. And yes, the idea certainly seems disgusting and absurd, yet there are plenty of other threads about husbands unhappy that their wives don't want it in their mouths either. Seems unbalanced.


----------



## firebelly1 (Jul 9, 2013)

I have towels and bathroom wipes in the bedroom for cleanup. But tongues are also good for that kind of thing.  And in terms of who does what, my ex-h used to grab a towel and clean me up, which I always felt was kind of sweet - one of the only ways he was sweet. If my partner gets some on himself, I will sometimes grab a towel and wipe him down too. I think it's a way to express affection.


----------



## TheCuriousWife (Jan 28, 2013)

MissScarlett said:


> I don't feel the need to clean up. I put my pajamas back on and go to sleep. Then I wash my pajamas.
> 
> Unless we are talking daytime. In that case I clean up and get dressed but just by walking to the restroom. No running or waddling or anything.


Yikes I could never do that. Way too much moisture, it would be running down my legs, and would feel like I peed myself, lol. Sleeping in a puddle is no fun.

Maybe some people are more messy than others?

PS: I HAVE to pee afterwards because I very easily get UTIs. So no clean up, really isn't an option for me.


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

calamityjim said:


> Well... actually I'm not. But like I said, *I'm curious if anyone else has/does.*
> 
> As for the barfing icon, I'm rather surprised there isn't one. And yes, the idea certainly seems disgusting and absurd, yet there are plenty of other threads about husbands unhappy that their wives don't want it in their mouths either. Seems unbalanced.


Yeah, why the hell not?


----------



## firebelly1 (Jul 9, 2013)

calamityjim said:


> Well... actually I'm not. But like I said, I'm curious if anyone else has/does.
> 
> As for the barfing icon, I'm rather surprised there isn't one. And yes, the idea certainly seems disgusting and absurd, yet there are plenty of other threads about husbands unhappy that their wives don't want it in their mouths either. Seems unbalanced.


First of all, Sam is my hero. 

If my partner wanted to do this, more power to him. But taken one step further - he partakes and then wants to kiss me to partake as well, um, no. Not sure why. I'm okay with swallowing. I'm okay with kissing him after he goes down on me in any which way, but 2nd hand stuff just...I don't know. Guess I've found a line I won't cross there.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

First off, we always put down a waterproof blanket or multiple layers of thick towels. And all I need to say is that it's not ME who is going to leave the wet spot...

So... Now that the bedding is protected, it's just cleanup duty. Yes, it might be tongues... We also keep a supply of hand towels and "feminine wipes" beside the bed. I'm more than happy to clean up the playground... She will often reciprocate, either with tongue or cloth. 

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Use other people's stuff.


----------



## over20 (Nov 15, 2013)

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: @ Runs like Dog



We don't do much cleanup at all. I love having it drip out of me.....if for some reason a lot of "love juice" is left on our sheets, I simply change them with a smile on my face. Sometimes I will hop off and have him finish in my mouth...


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

It's usually half an hour or so before she gets out of bed to clean up, mainly to prevent UTI. She doesn't mind it running down her legs or anything, and there have been a few times we have just fallen asleep. The wet spot is on my side at least half the time, and we don't go out of our way to change the sheets every time, else we'd be doing laundry non stop. Once a week works. She doesn't really like the whole falling asleep with me inside her though...has happened exactly one time, and she was a bit uncomfortable because of it...said the last time that happened was the night she got pregnant with her son...TMI babe.


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

Thound said:


> Need a barfing icon.



Here you go


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

calamityjim said:


> As for the barfing icon, I'm rather surprised there isn't one. And yes, the idea certainly seems disgusting and absurd, yet there are plenty of other threads about husbands unhappy that their wives don't want it in their mouths either. Seems unbalanced.


It took me 20 years to gather the courage to do it, but once you do it's no big deal. It seemed exciting in the act, but once I finished I lost the courage.

I started doing it for exactly the reason you suggest. I was proving to my wife that my stuff is no big deal.


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

larry.gray said:


> It took me 20 years to gather the courage to do it, but once you do it's no big deal. It seemed exciting in the act, but once I finished I lost the courage.
> 
> I started doing it for exactly the reason you suggest. I was proving to my wife that my stuff is no big deal.


Meh, it's just bodily fluid, and a bunch less of it than you bury your face in during a good downtown session...


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

Runs like Dog said:


> Use other people's stuff.


Like the bedroom setups at Ikea?


----------



## Faiora (Apr 20, 2013)

I find if I lay on my tummy, not as much spills out, so I can hang out in bed for a while before jumping up to clean. 

That said, I usually like to wipe myself up, then put hot water on a washcloth and wring out. By the time I get back to the room it's a nice warm temperature to clean my SO up with. He enjoys that a lot.


----------



## Convection (Apr 20, 2013)

larry.gray said:


> It took me 20 years to gather the courage to do it, but once you do it's no big deal. It seemed exciting in the act, but once I finished I lost the courage.
> 
> I started doing it for exactly the reason you suggest. I was proving to my wife that my stuff is no big deal.





samyeagar said:


> Meh, it's just bodily fluid, and a bunch less of it than you bury your face in during a good downtown session...


Yes, exactly.

Good grief, considering some of the stuff I've eaten in my military travels around the world and in survival school, it was nothing, really. Chewing on earthworms was much worse.


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

We are another couple that has very regular sex and change the sheets weekly. I would have to change them every day otherwise, so many more important things to do. We have a materess protector that gets washed semi regularly. We have sex at least once a night and no clean up, simply cuddle to sleep, neither of us has a problem with the mess, we both love it. We often have morning sex as well but always shower in the morning anyway. When we have sex during the day on weekends I will with do a quick clean up if we are staying at home but shower if we are going out. Messy sex is just plain old good, rushing up to clean would be a mood killer for me.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

We've found that sex daily or more results in less mess per event :BoomSmilie_anim:


----------



## murphy5 (May 1, 2014)

a big towel under her butt is hard to beat!


----------



## Thunder7 (Jan 2, 2013)

We usually try to keep a hand towel close by. That's usually enough. However, she has insinuated that I expel an inordinate amount of fluid and sometimes the hand towel just doesn't cut it. She said she though after having a vasectomy several years ago the amount of fluid might decrease. Not really (although I think it has a bit; I apparently missed my calling as a money shot artist :rofl. So now she just asks if they can go back in and shut off one of the valves. :rofl:


----------



## sandc (Dec 15, 2011)

+1 for what Thunder said. We keep a stack of them in the bedroom. When we're done I just hand her one to stem the flow until we're ready to hit the shower.

Remember, it's only messy if you're doing it right.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

Don't forget a towel


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

Wet vac.


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

curtains?

ETA: in case you weren't sure, I'll just add these emoticons --->


----------



## jasmine9 (Jul 18, 2014)

I always urinate after sex as I don't want a UTI. There have been times where it has been late and I have just fallen asleep. In the morning and the next day I'm still wet but I use pantyliners.


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

Almostrecovered said:


> Don't forget a towel












I don't think anyone else got it.


----------



## over20 (Nov 15, 2013)

larry.gray said:


> I don't think anyone else got it.


OMG...towlie!! Where is his weed???:rofl::rofl:


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

over20 said:


> OMG...towlie!! Where is his weed???:rofl::rofl:












Fitting that he's from Colorado, huh?


----------



## over20 (Nov 15, 2013)

Whatever you do don't post the pic of Mingie and Gary holding Oprah hostage!!! :rofl:


Talk about clean up! :rofl:


----------



## Rayloveshiswife (Sep 25, 2013)

PBear said:


> So... Now that the bedding is protected, it's just cleanup duty. Yes, it might be tongues... We also keep a supply of hand towels and "feminine wipes" beside the bed. I'm more than happy to clean up the playground... She will often reciprocate, either with tongue or cloth.
> 
> C
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


That's us. We keep several hand towels in each of our night stands for cleanup duties making it so we can cuddle a bit after sex. After which she will go to the bathroom to pee and finish cleaning up. It's something a sex therapist sugested to us to extend the emotional connection as I was getting upset that she would run to the bathroom to clean up immediately after I pulled out.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jetranger (May 31, 2013)

Toilet paper to mop up anything at risk of running onto the sheets, then into the shower!


----------



## Ceegee (Sep 9, 2012)

This thread made me laugh several times. Particularly the references to waddling. 

We both emit a lot of fluids and watching her waddle to the bathroom after is one of my favorite things. 

I won't be putting towels next to the bed. (Except when aunt flow visits of course)


----------



## capncrunch (Aug 18, 2014)

Ceegee said:


> This thread made me laugh several times. Particularly the references to waddling.
> 
> We both emit a lot of fluids and watching her waddle to the bathroom after is one of my favorite things.
> 
> I won't be putting towels next to the bed. (Except when aunt flow visits of course)


I enjoy the waddle too. Funny thing, for the first 6-ish years of our marriage, my wife would only waddle backwards for fear of turning me off via her cellulite. She eventually lightened up.


----------



## Coldie (Jan 2, 2014)

larry.gray said:


> We've found that sex daily or more results in less mess per event :BoomSmilie_anim:


Truth.

A lot of times I will pull out and put half of my penis in her anus as I finish. Never a mess, never leaks. The anus also absorbs a lot and has made her much more horny because of the hormones in the semen being directly absorbed rather than destroyed by her stomach acids.

Sometimes I will pull out and she will clean it off herself or just ask for it in her mouth to swallow. If I do leave a mess inside her vagina, she will lay there for a few minutes because she says it absorbs better, then she will get up and wash off normal. She has said to me, the deeper the better, because by the time it makes it to the lips, there really isn't much left. If I cum, I make sure it's as deep as she goes. Because we do this daily, the amount isn't much. She is also extremely turned on by feeling wet throughout the day. She will rinse the outside and clean, but she will not purposely push out semen.


----------



## Ceegee (Sep 9, 2012)

My GF loves to be naked and is a real ham. She makes a big production out of the walk to the bathroom. She has a, umm, Jennifer Looez butt and loves to shake it for me. 

Hmm, she needs to come home now.


----------



## Max.HeadRoom (Jun 28, 2014)

What an interesting thread! Ok; I’ll play.
I’ve been involved with 4 gals over my time in this world and with all we would just cuddle in each other’s arms for a bit. Maybe a quick nap if we were not down for the day. As for any mess… Well we ignored it. My current wife make best effort to insure any wet spot is in my territory of the bed, it’s kind of cute & she think I have not noticed.


----------



## steam (May 21, 2012)

wife really like oral after I have cum in her


----------



## I Don't Know (Oct 8, 2013)

firebelly1 said:


> First of all, Sam is my hero.
> 
> If my partner wanted to do this, more power to him. But taken one step further - he partakes and then wants to kiss me to partake as well, um, no. Not sure why. I'm okay with swallowing. I'm okay with kissing him after he goes down on me in any which way, but 2nd hand stuff just...I don't know. Guess I've found a line I won't cross there.


My wife is interested in the idea of 2nd hand stuff. I just can't bring myself to do it. I've gone down on her after I finished before, but I stayed up high mostly.


----------



## lynn-23 (Jul 28, 2014)

I Don't Know said:


> My wife is interested in the idea of 2nd hand stuff. I just can't bring myself to do it. I've gone down on her after I finished before, but I stayed up high mostly.


My husband has done this and it was sooo hot. When he came back up and kissed me and I saw that he had some of his "stuff" on his lips, i was like "oh my God, that is hot!" lol.


----------



## GTdad (Aug 15, 2011)

Anybody else have designated sex towels?


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Anon Pink said:


> I have several techniques depending on how recently I changed the sheets!
> 
> *Sometimes I simply place both hands covering my lady parts*


:rofl: This description!


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

GTdad said:


> Anybody else have designated sex towels?


We'd have to own a Bed Bath and Beyond to make this practical...thought the kitchen utensils could add an interesting twist...


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

lynn-23 said:


> My husband has done this and it was sooo hot. When he came back up and kissed me and I saw that he had some of his "stuff" on his lips, i was like "oh my God, that is hot!" lol.


My wife finds this extremely hot as well, and absolutely loves the comingled taste...


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

GTdad said:


> Anybody else have designated sex towels?


Of course. Who doesn't? . Both hand and bath sized... In a selection of colors. 

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## doobie (Apr 15, 2014)

We haven't really had enough sex to develop a routine for this  - husband is not bothered by mess as personal hygiene is very low on his list. When we do have sex, I always got to the bathroom to pee afterwards anyway and clean up there. With my previous partner (with whom I did have a complete and regular sex life), we kept a box of tissues next to the bed for clean up.


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

doobie said:


> We haven't really had enough sex to develop a routine for this  - husband is not bothered by mess as personal hygiene is very low on his list. When we do have sex, I always got to the bathroom to pee afterwards anyway and clean up there. With my previous partner (with whom I did have a complete and regular sex life), *we kept a box of tissues next to the bed for clean up.*


That wouldn't be practical for us...would end up costing too much because we'd go through them like...well...kleenex


----------



## GTdad (Aug 15, 2011)

samyeagar said:


> That wouldn't be practical for us...would end up costing too much because we'd go through them like...well...kleenex


And I don't know if we're just unusually messy, but I always laugh when I see "tissues" brought up in this context. They seem, you know, inadequate.


----------



## TheCuriousWife (Jan 28, 2013)

I don't have any designated towels... All towels are fair game. All of them are white, so I just grab the closest one when needed, and then pour on the bleach when I wash them.... Problem solved.


----------



## ILuvTheDesserts (Aug 29, 2014)

I Don't Know said:


> My wife is interested in the idea of 2nd hand stuff. I just can't bring myself to do it. I've gone down on her after I finished before, but I stayed up high mostly.


I don't often but if the mood strikes me then I'll be sure there's no mess at all !?!? She of course never complains to this kind of clean up since she would usually be able to have another orgasm or even two !?!?


----------



## WyshIknew (Aug 18, 2012)

Post coital clean up?

Who cares, when I'm done I go to sleep.


----------



## 4x4 (Apr 15, 2014)

Ideally, have a bed big enough to find a clean spot to snuggle after sex and just clean up in the shower later. Who doesn't love fresh sheets on the bed anyway? Buy a few extra sets and change more often. 

Any handy towel works as alternative.


----------



## allwillbewell (Dec 13, 2012)

Wishiknew: I bet your partner just loves the "wam, bam, thank you, M 'am" approach...that is if you remember to thank her before rolling off her to sleep!


----------



## WyshIknew (Aug 18, 2012)

allwillbewell said:


> Wishiknew: I bet your partner just loves the "wam, bam, thank you, M 'am" approach...that is if you remember to thank her before rolling off her to sleep!


Yes, all women like a good rogering by an alpha male, I read it somewhere.


Saying 'thank you' would be too Beta.


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

If the drapes are velvet, you can't beat the feeling. Just kidding.


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

allwillbewell said:


> Wishiknew: I bet your partner just loves the "wam, bam, thank you, M 'am" approach...that is if you remember to thank her before rolling off her to sleep!


My wife is the one who goes to sleep very quickly afterwards.

I can't recall thanking my wife for sex on any occasion so far during our 18+ years relationship. In fact I can't recall ever thanking any woman for sex (I didn't even know people did that). My wife is the same as well, I can't recall her thanking me for sex on any occasion either.


----------



## allwillbewell (Dec 13, 2012)

Well I was being somewhat satirical about the "thankyou " as I hope Wyshiknew is about the alpha male stuff. But now we are talking about post coital LOVEMAKING...love -making... get it? No matter what gender, I believe either partner appreciates and deserves to know their efforts were appreciated and not some twisted form of masturbation by the other.
-
Oh and BTW, I think I read somewhere that foreplay for a woman begins right after her last orgasm... But I wouldn't expect big tough alpha males out there to understand where that comes from.


----------



## murphy5 (May 1, 2014)

running to the bathroom to clean up eliminates the age old fight: who is going to sleep over the wet spot all night! :rofl:


----------



## SierraRenee (Sep 8, 2014)

With PIV, I go to the bathroom and take care of clean up of my lady parts. We put a towel down, sometimes it's not enough so I put it on his side just in case. If it's oral, no clean up involved.


----------



## steam (May 21, 2012)

we have a bidet, it's awesome


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

4x4 said:


> Ideally, have a bed big enough to find a clean spot to snuggle after sex and just clean up in the shower later. Who doesn't love fresh sheets on the bed anyway? Buy a few extra sets and change more often.
> 
> Any handy towel works as alternative.


I'm thinking your partners haven't been squirters? . 

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TheCuriousWife (Jan 28, 2013)

PBear said:


> I'm thinking your partners haven't been squirters? .
> 
> C
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


:iagree:

Or even just really moist women.

There is no way a hand towel would cut it in this house. I have trouble keeping it on the bath towel. 

And don't forget the waterproof mattress cover...


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

TheCuriousWife said:


> :iagree:
> 
> Or even just really moist women.
> 
> ...


Waterbed mattress...

The thing about sheets though is that waterbed sheets are expensive, and a pain in the ass to change.


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

TheCuriousWife said:


> :iagree:
> 
> Or even just really moist women.
> 
> ...


The debate about women performing oral is over spit vs. swallow.

Well there is a debate about guys too: drool or swallow :rofl:

I don't drool


----------



## 4x4 (Apr 15, 2014)

TheCuriousWife said:


> :iagree:
> 
> Or even just really moist women.
> 
> ...


:iagree:

Hey!!! I said "handy" towel, not "hand" towel.  No squirters in my past though PBear....


----------



## WyshIknew (Aug 18, 2012)

allwillbewell said:


> Well I was being somewhat satirical about the "thankyou "* as I hope Wyshiknew is about the alpha male stuff*. But now we are talking about post coital LOVEMAKING...love -making... get it? No matter what gender, I believe either partner appreciates and deserves to know their efforts were appreciated and not some twisted form of masturbation by the other.
> -
> Oh and BTW, I think I read somewhere that foreplay for a woman begins right after her last orgasm... But I wouldn't expect big tough alpha males out there to understand where that comes from.


----------



## allwillbewell (Dec 13, 2012)

Again the thank you comment was sarcastic...wambamthankyoumam a euphemism for quicky sex lacking feeling...more of a transaction really. Hopefully all our sexual encounters are with people we love and are as transcendant as Personal describes.


----------



## murphy5 (May 1, 2014)

From the title, I was worried this would turn into a creampie thread! :rofl:


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

murphy5 said:


> From the title, I was worried this would turn into a creampie thread! :rofl:


The thread did trend that way early on but has drifted away.


----------



## jmsclayton (Sep 5, 2010)

HI 

I forget the poster ID but wanted to respond to this and not sure if this is the place or not. 

Not sure how to go about responding to this.

Responses below yours

I always urinate after sex as I don't want a UTI. There have been times where it has been late and I have just fallen asleep. In the morning and the next day I'm still wet but I use pantyliners.

Judith: THere is a mechanism in the woman body and guys for that matter that prevents the urinary stuff from leave the bladder to be mixed into the sexual vaginal tract. I would say that mechanism in the couples body is not working right for UTI to happen. 
The key with this among others is to not drink so much before sex and cranberry juice will prevent UTI. Docs will say to drink cranberry juice and that stuff works to prevent UTI-its funny that the info on the internet doesnt say that. It cleans you out like you wouldnt believe. I had UTI and anyone can get them even babies- females. So Sex is not the reason that causes it. 

The poster above that wrote what she wrote-I would want to ask her how often she falls asleep and not go to the bathroom and how often during the times she fell asleep instead of the bathroom did she have UTI. 

Also doing Kegel -guys have them too-exercises will prevent the muscles becoming lack down there and then you can control it in your brain of when to go to the bathroom and be able to go to the bathroom in the morning vs after sex.
Kegel exercises are recommended for couples to help in the sex life alot. These are the ones that in women they use to help deliver children. 
Its that stop and start button in your body that you use to stop and start going to the bathroom. 
I dont know if you know this or not but when have sex sometimes that signal in your brain kicks in to have to go to the bathroom but if you have learn to control that in your brain you can control when that kicks in during sex and stop it and then go after the fact which can be in the morning. So again UTI can be prevented it is how. 
My point with all of this is especially sexual abuse victims who I have seen on this site because I know the signs-They dont know this stuff and sexual abuse victims will get up immediately after intercourse to clean up. I know a friend Julie who would get up due to fear of it in here and she told me she needed to work on the clean up and not do it immediately after and really not at all-if women like the ones on here say they dont mind lay in it -they why get up-and she didnt not realize that the stuff gets absorb in the body and very little comes out 

Also too victims even guys dont know that the amount of liquid the guy has is determine by how often he has sex. Normally it is a teaspoon if he is regularly have sex. meaning weekly. If he goes days or weeks without then it builds up and there is more than normal. So teaspoon would be absorb quickly etc if she lays there. I am talk about the teaspoon that you have next to your plate on the table. 


I realize it can happen but There are ways to prevent=UTI. I think genetic history is a part of it.


----------



## coupdegrace (Oct 15, 2012)

My wife and I use old T-shirts as a mess-prevention method. Because I'm a rather large guy, and she's a petite woman, she always gets on top. I'll put a T-shirt underneath myself and keep one handy within arm's length. When I finish, it drips out immediately after we "unplug", so I have to be quick on the draw with the T-shirt when she gets up, otherwise it'll be all over the bed and leave a snail trail all the way to the bathroom.

What's odd is that with an ex, it never dripped out immediately; it always stayed up there for a little while before liquifying and then dripping out... and she was always on top too.


----------



## jmsclayton (Sep 5, 2010)

Couped De Grace 

responses below yours 
A suggestion


My wife and I use old T-shirts as a mess-prevention method. Because I'm a rather large guy, and she's a petite woman, she always gets on top. I'll put a T-shirt underneath myself and keep one handy within arm's length. When I finish, it drips out immediately after we "unplug", so I have to be quick on the draw with the T-shirt when she gets up, otherwise it'll be all over the bed and leave a snail trail all the way to the bathroom.

I am going to be blunt
Judith: Why not after you release that you both stay together and roll over to lay down side by side you still inside on your side -have her kind of lay back on her side and let it absorb


What's odd is that with an ex, it never dripped out immediately; it always stayed up there for a little while before liquifying and then dripping out... and she was always on top too.

Judith: I say it had something to do with the emotional connection and her biological make up, and the relational aspect. And it was how she came to it. And i say how open a woman is emotionally which contributes to how open literally vaginally she is from the emotions to it. 
She was probably had more room in side than a small one. 
Just like some women have more room and dont look pregnant when they are and others it is obvious they are pregnant because they dont have room inside. 

Make sense?


----------



## Tommy518 (Nov 28, 2011)

I'm usually on top at the end, so I place my fingers under before I pull out. Then pull out and catch whatever there is, then she closes the legs and does the side roll off the bed and straight to the toilet using the "clenched leg" walk. It's sort of cute to watch. Makes me chuckle.

If she's on top, she just climbs off and lets it run out on me, which I don't mind.


----------



## ILuvTheDesserts (Aug 29, 2014)

We would usually have a face towel or some sort next to us so we can clean up nice and easy. 

The time when we hadn't properly prepared she'd run to the bathroom or I'd push her right back into bed and clean up the mess I made myself !? No biggie ??!!!


----------



## jmsclayton (Sep 5, 2010)

Hi ILuvTheDesserts and to all 

responses below yours. 
Guys please respond and here is why -Question and comments not sure how to do this


We would usually have a face towel or some sort next to us so we can clean up nice and easy.

The time when we hadn't properly prepared she'd run to the bathroom or I'd push her right back into bed and clean up the mess I made myself !? No biggie ??!!! 


Now sure how to word this. 
Judith: THe key sentence here in your sentence that is huge for women that is a key on the connection being connected and not breaking up the connection after you release. 
Women need nonsexual touch after release so they dont feel used. The key is in this is after you release into her she is receive nonsexual touch from you. That is why the connection is important before she goes to the bathroom. 
I agree it is not a biggie -interesting you used no biggie-but the timing is everything and the fact that it can be absorb in the woman if she lays there-says alot to. The key is in this is that you clean up is huge for a woman shows that you care about her as a person and her body. Most men do not do that and that if a victim saw her husband do that that would be huge for her again show you care. 
Victims especially women run to the bathroom not because they are clean up but because of fear of not have control in sex. or something like that besides the being used thing. 
A comment was made to me by a father that he felt rejected and hurt and took on his wife negative feelings about sex and release because she got up and went to the bathroom immediately after release not because of an UTI. 

So males if your wife from the ones that have said what you have said on here-my impression of your wife is she didnt have negative relationship nonsexual issues with men. Meaning that the your wife had positive encounters with men. Becuase of the book FAthers and Daughters Sexual and Romantic IMpact of the First Man In Her Life
shows that how the father or male treats the woman affects her view of sex in sex include the release interaction. 
Women come to sex not like men in that they relate nonsexually first and that is huge when it comes to sex. Like the book says in the title Sex Begins IN the Kitchen By Kevin Leman-Meaning that women need sex nonsexually first before actual sex in the bedroom

So males
How did you feel if your wife did that the first time and if not or did you feel anything on her doing that? I talk about this for alot of reasons see previous post before this one in this thread. 
My impression of those that have responded so far on this is that the clean up is after release not after nonsexual touch between parents etc -vs nonsexual touch after release then clean up..
Yes it is no biggie but due to what I have talk with of friends and others that have experience what I said above-the timing is everything when it occurs. 

Not sure how to talk about this below. I am mainly wanting your feelings on it. Guys usually talk in facts not feelings

Guys how do you feel -what are your thoughts on this and your feelings on this?


----------



## badcompany (Aug 4, 2010)

murphy5 said:


> From the title, I was worried this would turn into a creampie thread! :rofl:


That would be terrible


----------



## darkfilly (Mar 7, 2014)

We have designated towels for the act; one large beach towel, and one small hand towel. When we are done, I wear the towel like a diaper as I run to the bathroom. I like to urinate afterward because I have had a few UTIs before and was advised to always urinate afterward. The really cool thing we have, is hose attachment that we use afterward to avoid having to take an entire shower. I just squat in the bathtub and rinse off with this hose, and a little soap. The towels go in the wash. In fact we have a bunch of old towels just for this purpose!


----------



## Red Sonja (Sep 8, 2012)

When I saw the title of this thread I thought "WTF, are they doing it in the mud or something ... what cleanup?!"

When I manage to find my brain after the blissed-out fog, all I can manage is stumbling to the toilet to empty my bladder. And that is only because my doctor scolds me if I don't.


----------



## weightlifter (Dec 14, 2012)

calamityjim said:


> Well... actually I'm not. But like I said, I'm curious if anyone else has/does.
> 
> As for the barfing icon, I'm rather surprised there isn't one. And yes, the idea certainly seems disgusting and absurd, yet there are plenty of other threads about husbands unhappy that their wives don't want it in their mouths either. Seems unbalanced.


I will happily go down on my wife's freshly showered cooter.

After we made a mess. Sorry. No.


----------



## seattle_stranger (Nov 4, 2014)

My fiancee and I like to pretend we're trying to get pregnant, which includes roleplaying and long periods of cuddling afterwards without ever "unplugging", just basking in the ecstasy. I love cuddling in bed behind her as normal, and sneakily slipping my way in, not changing our cuddle the entire time, I would finish super deep inside her, and we would fall asleep just like this without our bodies ever moving from their positions. In the minutes after I can keep feeling her body squeezing and tensing up, continuing to squeeze me dry.

One thing we both absolutely love is sending her off to work all full of my juice, and she'll remind me many hours later into the day that she still feels me. She even says that sometimes she will get a little drip down her leg while she's standing up, at work, cutting hair, I find that insanely womanly. There's nothing more womanly than being impregnated by her mate, so anything that comes close to that drives me wild.

One thing that plagues us males post-coitus is that dreaded inevitable after-shock. Throwing on my boxers right after simply results in gooey boxes 5 minutes later. Might as way just stay inside her, let her have all of it. 

She has expressed to me her desire to try taking it in her mouth but she's a bit too scared to yet. She knows I want that, and if I asked her to, she'd try, but I don't want her to feel obligated. Any suggestions on how to make her feel more comfortable with it, aside from doing it myself?


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

A wet soapy rag, when your done cleaning with it throw it in the dirty clothes to be washed.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

It's a rental car, who f^cking cares?


----------



## Redheadguy (Jul 30, 2014)

seattle_stranger said:


> She has expressed to me her desire to try taking it in her mouth but she's a bit too scared to yet. She knows I want that, and if I asked her to, she'd try, but I don't want her to feel obligated. Any suggestions on how to make her feel more comfortable with it, aside from doing it myself?


Kiss and share? Then the end of activity in her mind isn't just her mouth and she can have inspiration to keep moving.


----------

